# Wide Router Planer



## Hawkdriver (Sep 15, 2016)

Hey Guys,

I looking at building a table from edge joined slabs (3) for total width of about 40" and length of 6'. I like the idea of a router jig however im concerned about the width. Im assuming glue up all pieces and route flat vs doing individual pieces to the best thickness i can and joining at that point. I dont think ill have an issue in finding or building a jig. I do have some concerns of of how to setup as i dont have a workbench this wide or saw horses, the best i can come up with is put on ground, than the concern is leveling and leveling the slab. Last question is bit wise? Im not looking to spend 80$ on a bit as im probably only going to to do this once any cheaper bits you would recommend. Im open to anything from plans idea or instruction you can offer. Thanks for helping me out.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

I do not understand why you think your final glue up will be so uneven that you will need anything more than just minimal sanding. 



Working on the floor is awkward and will probably not produce good results. Saw horses aer cheap to build. A used door can be found at Habitat for Humanity(or other places) and used on top of saw horses as table.


George


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*You Tube show you how*

There are several You Tubes showing planing slabs on the floor:
















Your table top will not fit on a door as it's 40" wide. It will fit on a 4 ft X 8 ft sheep of plywood or MDF set on saw horses and leveled out:


----------



## Hawkdriver (Sep 15, 2016)

Regarding the glue up. It’s not so much of a concern about after the glue up. I need to plane the slabs as they vary in thickness by 1/8 additionally they need flattened out. The question was more of do them independently or glue up and do as a whole I would think the better option is glue up and whole as everything will be perfect after the plane as opposed to still having a little more work to do. It just adds come complexity with the width. 

Thanks for the videos I will take a look tonight.


----------

